# Thoughts and Prayers to a fellow member



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

FFP, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Deepest condolences on your loss. Steve


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

My deepest sympathy goes out to you man...may the Lord surround you and your family with his love and mercy during this time! Take care!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

that really puts things into perspective, now doesn't it.

so sorry to hear of your loss. the B's have you in our thoughts and prayers.


PM sent


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Terrible. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

wreck 'em said:


> Fellow Waterfowlers,
> Last Friday, a few of us on this Forum received a call from a close friend  Fall Flight Punisher. It was the call you never want to receive as a parent. His 17 year old daughter was involved in an auto accident Friday night and unfortunately passed away the next day from her injuries.
> As parents, we cherish our own children and the time we are afforded to spend afield in this crazy sport. It certainly is an important reminder to all of us that this time is a gift. Make the most of it.
> FFPs passion for this sport is only surpassed by his love for his family. Although words do not describe the sadness of such a loss, Im sure he and his family would appreciate words of encouragement and your thoughts and prayers during this time.
> Thank you.



Dennis and his family are in my prayers.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

My family prays for yours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

wreck 'em said:


> Fellow Waterfowlers,
> Last Friday, a few of us on this Forum received a call from a close friend  Fall Flight Punisher. It was the call you never want to receive as a parent. His 17 year old daughter was involved in an auto accident Friday night and unfortunately passed away the next day from her injuries.
> As parents, we cherish our own children and the time we are afforded to spend afield in this crazy sport. It certainly is an important reminder to all of us that this time is a gift. Make the most of it.
> FFPs passion for this sport is only surpassed by his love for his family. Although words do not describe the sadness of such a loss, Im sure he and his family would appreciate words of encouragement and your thoughts and prayers during this time.
> Thank you.


Punisher you and ypur family will be in my thoughts as I know this is the most difficult time. Stand strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

There are no words that could make this any easier. I can't say I know how you feel. We are each different. But know this, your pain is shared with all of us. If there is anything your waterfowlong brothers and sisters can do, please lean on us. I speak for myself, and I am sure any others. 

May God bring you some peace in this most difficult time. 

Dave


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Cant even begin to feel your pain................. I have a 17 yo daughter as well........... what a blow..........


May the peace and love of Christ surpass all wisdom and understanding and comfort you ......................

I am sure that sounds like hollow words right now, but it is my prayer for you and your family brother........................

Don


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss FFP. I will pray for you and your family. God bless.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Dennis buddy I saw it on the news, and was floored. The Alofs are and will continue to pray for you and your family. It is just devistating news Dennis........I am so so sorry for your loss brother. 

May God bless you and keep you in his arms during this terrible time. 


If there is ANYTHING you or your family need Dennis please do not hesitate to call me!!!! 

Todd


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I cannot even imagine the pain you are in.......you are in my prayers.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Your family is in my prayers...


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

I can't begin to imagine...


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

FFP...... So sorry to hear of your loss. My deepest condolences to your family. God Bless your family.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Words can't describe what you must be feeling.
Your brothers are praying for you....


----------



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

My prayers to the family...this is so sad!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Sending thoughts, prayers and mojo, FFP...terribly sorry to hear.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

My deepest condolences to you and your family in your time of Loss


----------

